# Man of his word



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Was conversing recently with a great BOTL about Cigars, Life and many other topics. We speak quite often and have a nice friendship even though we've never actually met!

We spoke about some cigars we both wanted to try but it was mainly me asking about 1 specifically. @poppajon75 said he has them and would send some out ASAP.

Gotta be honest I've had long time friends that weren't half as awesome or as generous as the members from this forum. My hats off to all you guys and the brotherhood that is PUFF!

Thanks Again @poppajon75









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit Jon

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is awesome!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Glad they arrived safe. Enjoy and, hope you find at least one of them worth another try.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Glad they arrived safe. Enjoy and, hope you find at least one of them worth another try.


You Bet Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

And another fantastic hit!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Glad they arrived safe. Enjoy and, hope you find at least one of them worth another try.


Thought we had a discussion about those Quints...They go up to 2 bucks is your fault.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Thought we had a discussion about those Quints...They go up to 2 bucks is your fault.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wait, don't you get royalties from them since you left your Undercrown deal?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yea but by the time you figure euros into pesos into bit coin into dollars. It ain't much. 

I really should of gotten something from DE for all the UCs I've pushed..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Yea but by the time you figure euros into pesos into bit coin into dollars. It ain't much.
> 
> I really should of gotten something from DE for all the UCs I've pushed..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The exchange rates do take their toll but, if we can get enough of them out there it may work for us... er....you.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Quints = yard gars? Not my realm of things but.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Quints = yard gars? Not my realm of things but.


I don't consider then yard gars. They are inexpensive enough that if you need to set it down it's no biggie. I happen to like then more than quite a few more expensive NCs.


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice hit!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Great hit @poppajon75


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice John.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit Jon !


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done!


----------

